# Cat suddenly hates me?



## nitronine (Jul 8, 2018)

My cat used to sit next/on me all the time. I noticed yesterday that she hadn't done this for about a week. I didn't think much of it because there's a bit of a heat wave in my country so I assumed she was outside enjoying the heat. She came in the house late yesterday evening but she was stood on the dining table instead of sitting next to me like usual. I decided to go see her but when I stood next to her she walked away, I moved back towards her and she moved away again. She kept doing this until I gave up. Tonight I went outside and shouted her name, she came, saw it was me, and walked away again.

Why could she suddenly be acting like this? Last time she sat next to me I gave her some catnip for the first time in a while, could that have anything to do with it?


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Hello @nitronine and welcome 

We have a heatwave in the UK at present too (I am assuming you may not be in the UK) and my cats are behaving differently to normal. Two of them want to be out in the garden from morning to dusk and even object to coming in at dusk (but I insist). They are much less interested than usual in being petted and stroked. The others just want to lie in a cool part of the house all day, sleeping.

Main thing is to ensure your cat is eating (wet food is best) and drinking in the hot weather, as it is very easy for them to get dehydrated if they don't eat every 4 hours or so. Or drink a lot to compensate if they are not eating. I find I have to take my girls' feeders out to the garden sometimes and present them to them, to get them to eat. Neither of them will drink water, though one drinks goat's milk, so I can get fluids into her that way.

If your cat is not eating much or not drinking, then tempt her with some different foods to her normal ones. Try different flavours e.g. sardines in tomato sauce, but not to much as it contains salt (as all foods for humans do)

Only reason, other than the heat, I can think of for her avoiding your company lately is if she is ill. Have you seen sign of any symptoms that might suggest she is unwell?


----------



## nitronine (Jul 8, 2018)

chillminx said:


> Hello @nitronine and welcome
> Have you seen sign of any symptoms that might suggest she is unwell?


Thanks for the advice, people told me it was probably the heat but I worry easily. I've not seen anything noticeable that makes me think she is ill but I'll keep an eye out


----------



## Tom681 (Mar 24, 2018)

I don't think she hates you.

Do you think she might be stressed? Or something is bugging her?

Why don't you show her some love and see how she reacts to it 

This article has some great cute ways of showing your Cat you love them

https://catloverhere.com/2018/07/07/how-do-you-tell-your-cat-you-love-them/

Go through the list and try them out.. deffo worth a shot


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

The nice weather is probably making her much more interested in being outside and hunting, and she doesn't want to be indoors with humans when she could be outside chasing prey! Mine behave similar in this weather, and seem annoyed if I bring them indoors too soon. Don't worry.


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

Even my complete cuddle monster boy who will sit glued to me the whole time I sit down anywhere is having longer moments of getting up and going out or sitting elsewhere. When he does snuggle nearer our respective body heat makes us both get over heated pretty quick. He has taken to lying about 2 foot away which is the closest he can manage. I am sure as it gets cooler he will insist on sitting on my again.

If there are any other signs you are concerned about a vet check might be in order otherwise just accept she wants some space for a while. 

Also cats don't tend to like being pursued for affection (though they are happy to be the pursuers  ). Let her make the choice about cuddles and attention. If you do bug her it may well affect your relationship negatively.

I don't know about you but my cuddles with my human family are more brief than usual at the moment too - everyone is too hot and sticky


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

just like @kittih mine is usually a cuddle monster and generally has to be either on me or within 2 feet of me, but in this hot weather he hasn't even been coming to bed with me at night !


----------



## nitronine (Jul 8, 2018)

Thanks for all the advice. I guess it's probably nothing then. I've tried stroking her again and she's more friendly now but she still moves away after about half a minute (then meows at me a few minutes later, probably wanting more).


----------



## Tom681 (Mar 24, 2018)

nitronine said:


> Thanks for all the advice. I guess it's probably nothing then. I've tried stroking her again and she's more friendly now but she still moves away after about half a minute (then meows at me a few minutes later, probably wanting more).


Yes! Everything on their own terms lol..


----------

